
Scanning for mobile devices through Wi-Fi using Pi Zero W - sausheong
https://medium.com/swlh/scanning-for-mobile-devices-through-wi-fi-using-pi-zero-w-8099be08cc1e
======
red5tar
i believe you can achieve the same thing with a pwnagotchi if you fine tune
it. The os already has everything you need to get started, its mainly used to
capture handshakes but since it uses bettercap, you can tweak it to do other
things. [https://pwnagotchi.ai/intro/](https://pwnagotchi.ai/intro/)

